# ATL HD locals on 61.5 or 129??



## salem66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Will the Atlanta HD locals be on 61.5 or 129 or both? :nono2:


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

129, which would indicate that the wing locals on 61.5 might be moving to 129 as well.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Fifty Caliber said:


> 129, which would indicate that the wing locals on 61.5 might be moving to 129 as well.


actually, the wing locals will end up where the normal SD locals are, likely 110. the SD and HD don't have to be in the same place from what I've picked up on this, just the SD need to be on one sat.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

The wing locals can either move to 105, 110, 119, 121, or 129 all of which could allow a one-dish solution. Or, the non-wing locals could move to 61.5, which is highly unlikely. 129 is the most logical place from the wing locals to move.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rogueone said:


> , just the SD need to be on one sat.


One *dish*. E* could push the envelope and say 110° + 129° can be received on one dish and provide Dish1000's ... they already do it with some markets split between 119° and 110° (Dish500).

Personally I believe the SD locals mirrored on 129° will be moving to 110° after E10 goes online.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I can't see a lot of SD locals sitting on 129 for the east coast with the low signal strength. that will lead to massive complaints of lost signal every time the sky gets cloudy  I'm having a hard enough time keeping 110/119 working without issues when it rains, and their signals are 110+. what would it be like with 129 starting at 75 or so? yikes, if a bird flies in front is it gonna drop?


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

>which would indicate that the wing locals on 61.5 might be moving to 129 as well.

Will trying to get Dish to send the proper equipment for my 622 install yesterday (installer arrived without Dish 1000 and DPP44) I was told that I did not need to keep 61.5 because "61.5 will be turned off on April 1st". The installer and I both laughed at the CSR (she took offense) and when i asked her how the people in the extreme east and south would get their HD content since 129 is not usable there she did not have an answer. After wasting time with her for 30 minutes I asked to speak with her supervisor to get my install work order corrected and she also said 61.5 would be obsolete on April 1st.

After an hour of arguing on the phone why I needed the 1000 and a DPP44 she finally said she could give me a 1000 and a DPP44 BUT she wouldn't give me the 3 needed DPP seperators ( I currently have 4 dual tuner receivers currently on 2 DP34s w/3 birds), BUT she would give me the 1000 and 2 DPP44s instead. Amazing that they will give me the second DPP44 instead of 3 $1 seperators.....basically the reason for telling this part is to illustrate that these people ain't very bright and that due to this they could be totally wrong about the 61.5 takedown.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

they can't shut down 61.5, it carries too much HD and SD, plus SkyAngel and some international. there is another fella here who was told Arabic channels would be moving to only be on 61.5 

and when I was talking to dish last night, i was asking questions and mentioned the new E10, and the HD tech support guy had no clue a new bird had been launched! I'd have figured a CSR wouldn't know, but the HD TS guy? yikes


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Rogueone said:


> they can't shut down 61.5, it carries too much HD and SD, plus SkyAngel and some international. there is another fella here who was told Arabic channels would be moving to only be on 61.5


I think the csr was saying that 61.5 would be obsolete on April 1 was as far as Atlanta locals are concerned, if that is what she meant then she was corect, if she meant more then that then she did not no what she was talking about. All wing locals and SuperDish locals about that time will be relocated to the new E10 spotbeam at 110. You are corect that those with SkyAngel and or Internationals on 61.5, will still need a 2nd dish pointed their for those. For those like 928gt who want Atlanta HD locals will need a Dish 1000 to receive it or if they are not also getting SkyAngel and or Internationals they can just re-aim their 61.5 dish.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I would think april 1 a little quick for all wing stuff to move to e10 wouldn't you? I'd think they need to spend some time testing it, and moving a few a night and make sure everything works, with the goal being to have everything moved by mid may, so they would have a slight buffer before June 1. Would they normally get a new bird up and running live that quickly after launch, when it's replacing working stuff?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Rogueone said:


> I would think april 1 a little quick for all wing stuff to move to e10 wouldn't you? I'd think they need to spend some time testing it, and moving a few a night and make sure everything works, with the goal being to have everything moved by mid may, so they would have a slight buffer before June 1. Would they normally get a new bird up and running live that quickly after launch, when it's replacing working stuff?


Yes, it may be, but who knows? I suspect all wing and SuperDish locals will be moved before the Summer though.


----------



## salem66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Now I am upset!!! I was told by my installer that a Dish 1000 would not work in my area (NE Atlanta) because they were having alot of issues with signal loss. He told me that the HD channels (as part of the new HD package) were on 61.5. So I agreed to a second dish install. Now I have 2 Dish 500s on the corner of my house. Now I read this thread and now I have to have a Dish 1000 to get my locals in HD. This [email protected]!!!!!!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

no, you can just turn the second 500 to look at 129. you'd probably get a slightly stronger signal, but not a lot. 129 is just weak at this time. Hopefully it gets better in the future.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

James Long said:


> One *dish*.
> Personally I believe the SD locals mirrored on 129° will be moving to 110° after E10 goes online.


I agree, in fact I would not be surprised to see some of the HD locals on 129 move to 110 too.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> Personally I believe the SD locals mirrored on 129° will be moving to 110° after E10 goes online.


Are we talking about Atlanta here? The EKB map says that Atlanta is currently served locals by 61.5 and 110. Why would they mirror on 129 which is pretty "shady" in Atlanta?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

salem66 said:


> Now I am upset!!! I was told by my installer that a Dish 1000 would not work in my area (NE Atlanta) because they were having alot of issues with signal loss. He told me that the HD channels (as part of the new HD package) were on 61.5. So I agreed to a second dish install. Now I have 2 Dish 500s on the corner of my house. Now I read this thread and now I have to have a Dish 1000 to get my locals in HD. This [email protected]!!!!!!


Who said that Atlanta locals were on 129? I believe that 50Cal is mistaken. If someone from Dish says they are on 61.5, I would assume that is where they will be. Within a couple of months (the projected turn-up of E10), they will likely all be on 110. Atlanta is currently spread between 61.5 and 110 so it is likely that they will move to one or the other of those birds.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Atlanta HD locals are currently testing on 129°. They have been there for about a week. Not available to customers.

Atlanta 'extra' SD locals will have to move from 61.5° (probably to 110°) but for HD you will need Dish1000.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> Atlanta HD locals are currently testing on 129°. They have been there for about a week. Not available to customers.


And I think I read something _big_ was currently in testing on 134 or 138; what does that mean?


> Atlanta 'extra' SD locals will have to move from 61.5° (probably to 110°) but for HD you will need Dish1000.


I'm betting that they will put everything (SD & HD) on a single satellite (110) wherever possible for those on the East Coast as 129 is just too much of a reach (and it is very wimpy). While 61.5 is a deep wing, they'll probably still have to put some markets there.

I'm thinking that if Voom had enough CONUS (well, you know what I mean) to do 100+ nationals, Dish ought to be able to wring at least 15 markets worth of locals out of what is left from the remaining Voom content. Many already have a dish looking that way already.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IIRC E* promised the Atlanta locals up by March 13th. That won't be on E10. The bird soon testing at 138ish is E10, which will be going to 110° in a month or so.

The Atlanta channels ARE uplinked to E5 at 129° in MPEG4. Those with engineering boxes (not me) can see them now as they test.

HD customers need 129° or 61.5°. There is no getting around that. E* is NOT going to sell DishHD packages with 17 channels missing. I originallthought Atlanta HD might be uplinked from 61.5° - eventually from the R1 spotbeam that is aimed at Atlanta. But the testing at 129° has put that speculation to rest. Atlanta will become a Dish1000 market for HD.


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

If Atlanta HD locals are on 129 and not 61.5 , there is gonna be a whole lot of trouble . If Dish doesn't know it , we have a lot of trees in the Atlanta area and a whole lot of us are shooting through gaps . They are going to have to take my two dishes off my fence and put them on top of my house. It's 3 stories and very steep. Are they going to do this for free since I just signed a lease saying I would take the HD pack?


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I guess if you live in or around the Denver area (E* Headquarters) you probably have no idea just how dense and tall the tree population is in the Atlanta Metropolitan area. Because of the low elevation (29.7 degrees) I have doubts about my ability to receive 129. Since we are a two dish market (61.5 and 110/119) it would seem logical to assume that many of us already have a 61.5 dish. Unless E* has plans for the existing 61.5 satellite that we are unaware of, it appears to be the logical location for Atlanta HD locals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Logical or not, they ARE warming up on 129° and not 61.5°.

They may have to go to a second or third dish if your hole in the tree cover isn't wide enough to see 110°-119°-129° from the same point. (People have done that before when their obstructions didn't allow viewing 110° and 119° from the same point.)

Isn't it logical that if a path can be found for signals from 110° and 119° that a similar path can be found for 129° easier than hoping that there just happens to be a second path off to the east for 61.5°?


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

James Long said:


> Logical or not, they ARE warming up on 129° and not 61.5°.
> 
> They may have to go to a second or third dish if your hole in the tree cover isn't wide enough to see 110°-119°-129° from the same point. (People have done that before when their obstructions didn't allow viewing 110° and 119° from the same point.)
> 
> Isn't it logical that if a path can be found for signals from 110° and 119° that a similar path can be found for 129° easier than hoping that there just happens to be a second path off to the east for 61.5°?


I have 2 dishes already . One shooting 110 & 119 between 2 trees and onw shooting 61.5 between 2 trees. I 've cut one down last year because it was interfering with 110 and 119, the tree west of the 61.5 dish blocks the sun off the driveway so our cars can park there and we not stiffle from the heat before we get out during July and August and sometimes Sept. If it comes down to shade or Dish HD. I'll take the shade and Adelphia


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Depending on how far away the hole between the two trees where you shoot 110-119 a second dish mounted 10-20ft east of your current dish could use the same hole as your Dish500. If you run out of property you might find another location where you can grab 129°.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

James Long said:


> Logical or not, they ARE warming up on 129° and not 61.5°.
> 
> Isn't it logical that if a path can be found for signals from 110° and 119° that a similar path can be found for 129° easier than hoping that there just happens to be a second path off to the east for 61.5°?


No, logic has nothing to do with it, James. It depends on each subscriber's individual circumstances.

I have a growing stand of trees just a few degrees to the west of a straight line to 119W. In fact, due to past growth, I've had to ask my apt management to trim a few branches in order to maintain LOS to 119W.

In my case, seeing 129W is highly unlikely, if not impossible from my current location.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And as noted in later posts perhaps a few feet to the east would find the gap for 129°. Do you believe that it is more likely for a customer to have two lines of sight to satellites on opposite coasts than a line of sight that reaches a cluster of satellites only 18° apart on an arc? It all comes down to individual properties.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

James Long said:


> And as noted in later posts perhaps a few feet to the east would find the gap for 129°. Do you believe that it is more likely for a customer to have two lines of sight to satellites on opposite coasts than a line of sight that reaches a cluster of satellites only 18° apart on an arc? It all comes down to individual properties.


<sigh> Once more time -- because I live in an apartment, placement of a dish is limited to my "exclusive-use" area, and in that space I am absolutely as far "east" as I can go. There is no "gap".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ok. That's one problem. Take your mind off of yourself and look at the big picture. Are you fortunate enough to have a shot at 61.5°? How many of your neighbors do have a shot at 129° or 61.5°? How many of your neighbors don't have a shot at all because their exclusive use area faces north?

The apartments I lived in a few years back wouldn't allow dishes before someone waived OTARD in their faces. Then the basement dwellers fortunate enough to be on the south end or side of the buildings put out concrete planters and others used their balconies (no damage allowed - so no screws/lag bolts). The people on the north sides had bigger problems. 4"x4" beams sticking off the third floor balconies to do shots over of the roof. Nasty looking but I suppose OTARD allows for them (even though they extend out from the balcony).

I would not have been able to see 61.5° from my complex. My neighbors would only be able to see 61.5°. I suppose if we both wanted dish we could share ... assuming the complex would allow us to run a cable between our exclusive use areas.

Life sucks when you live in an apartment and are under "exclusive use" rules. That's not E*'s fault.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

That's why alot of appartment complexs need to set up master antenna distribution systems. You can drastically reduce the amount of clutter.


----------

